# Angeblich nicht genug Platz auf USB-Platte, obwohl noch reichlich Platz frei



## Nurgler (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte gerade ein Backup meiner Systempartition auf meine Externe Festplatte kopieren, aber ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung, dass nicht genügend Speicherplatz vorhanden wäre.
Die Datei ist ca. 4 GB groß und auf der HDD sind noch 84GB frei.

Die HDD ist eine WD MyBook 250GB USB 2.0.

Woran kann das liegen, dass er die Datei nicht kopieren will?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juli 2007)

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass deine USB Platte mit FTA32 formatiert ist?

Eventuell legt das Backupprogramm das Backup auch erst auf einer anderen Partition (vielleicht im Temp-Ordner) an und kopiert die Datei erst, wenn das Backup vollständig erstellt wurde.


----------



## Nurgler (15. Juli 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 15.07.2007 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es vielleicht sein, dass deine USB Platte mit FTA32 formatiert ist?
> 
> Eventuell legt das Backupprogramm das Backup auch erst auf einer anderen Partition (vielleicht im Temp-Ordner) an und kopiert die Datei erst, wenn das Backup vollständig erstellt wurde.



Ja, die Platte ist FAT32 foramtiert. Was bedeutet das dann? Kann FAT32 nicht mit 4GB Dateien umgehen?

PS: Das Backup ist fertig.


----------



## Gunter (15. Juli 2007)

Nurgler am 15.07.2007 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die Platte ist FAT32 foramtiert. Was bedeutet das dann? Kann FAT32 nicht mit 4GB Dateien umgehen?
> 
> PS: Das Backup ist fertig.


das FAT32-dateisystem kann maximal dateien mit 3,99 GB verwalten - für größere dateien musst du das wohl in NTFS konvertieren.

oder du packst die zu große datei mit winRAR und teilst sie in mehrere parts auf - das sollte auch klappen. stellt sich nur die frage, ob ein gepacktes backup für deine zwecke brauchbar ist, oder ob du direkten zugriff auf diese datei brauchst?


----------



## Danielovitch (15. Juli 2007)

Nurgler am 15.07.2007 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 15.07.2007 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Formatier die Platte mal auf NTFS 

_EDIT: Laaaaangsam..._


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juli 2007)

Nurgler am 15.07.2007 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die Platte ist FAT32 foramtiert. Was bedeutet das dann? Kann FAT32 nicht mit 4GB Dateien umgehen?


Jup. Bei FAT 32 ist bei 4 GB Ende. Größer kann / darf eine Datei nicht sein.

Du kannst über die Eingabeaufforderung (Start -> Ausführen -> cmd  [und dann Enter]) dir Platte aber auch verlustfrei ins NTFS-Format umwandeln.
Dazu gibst du ein:
convert X: /FS:NTFS

Wobei X hier für den Laufwerksbuchstaben steht.


----------



## Nurgler (15. Juli 2007)

Gunter am 15.07.2007 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Nurgler am 15.07.2007 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hrm. Die Datei ist genau 4.305.841.104 Bytes groß.   

Das ist ein Image der Systempartition, insofern brauch ich schon direkten Zugriff.

Kann man denn eine Festplatte von FAT32 zu NTFS formatieren ohne Datenverlust? Und ist das empfehlenswert?

Abgesehen davon, kann ich im Backupprogramm die Ausgabedatei auch teilen lassen, aber das ist ein Image der sauberen Installation, die ich jetzt schon nicht mehr habe...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juli 2007)

Nurgler am 15.07.2007 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man denn eine Festplatte von FAT32 zu NTFS formatieren ohne Datenverlust? Und ist das empfehlenswert?


Schau einfach einen Beitrag weiter nach oben. Geht problemlos.


----------



## Gunter (15. Juli 2007)

Nurgler am 15.07.2007 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hrm. Die Datei ist genau 4.305.841.104 Bytes groß.
> 
> Das ist ein Image der Systempartition, insofern brauch ich schon direkten Zugriff.
> 
> Kann man denn eine Festplatte von FAT32 zu NTFS formatieren ohne Datenverlust? Und ist das empfehlenswert?


nali hat ja bereits erwähnt, wie das konvertieren ohne datenverlust klappt.

ansonsten ... die datei würde auch auf eine DVD passen, aber das wird dir wohl nichts helfen. *g*


----------



## Nurgler (15. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank.

Ich hab die Platte jetzt NTFS formatiert.


----------

